
Study of 4chan's Politically Incorrect Forum and Its Effect on the Web - jtanderson
https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.03452
======
internaut
Are the academics involved in the creation of this document aware that they
are, in 4chan parlance, 'raiding'?

So far as I am aware this is not illegal, merely annoying or immoral.

Here's an example of when somebody almost certainly from /pol/ managed to
stage a TED talk.

Sam Hyde's 2070 Paradigm Shift - YouTube

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yFhR1fKWG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yFhR1fKWG0)

Professional trolling is an ancient internet tradition that is worth
defending. There's a difference between harassment and bringing narcissists
back to earth.

------
dugditches
the board's quality is very bad. lots of racism/shitposting that got /new/
shutdown in the first place.

However it's very useful for breaking news and events if you're able to sift.

'Happenings' are often kept in fast moving threads where people pool together
information rapidly as the threads degrade and vanish.

------
chippy
Chapter eight is refreshing. I hope it makes it into print.

